
Ask HN: Which Browser do you use on Mobile and PC? - atomicnumber1
Currently, I use safari on mobile and PC, While I prefer Chrome on Mac because of it&#x27;s rich extensions. Do you use same Browser on PC and Mobile? If not, How do you synchronise bookmarks and history between browsers?
======
icc97
Firefox on both mobile and PC. Works almost perfectly. Sometimes when trying
to send a page from one synced device to the other it doesn't work, but you
can just sync the history as a backup.

~~~
atomicnumber1
I've no issues using it on PC. But, I don't like the Firefox UI on Mobile.
Also, the fact that I can't set it default just makes me stick to safari,
which isn't bad either.

~~~
icc97
I'm on Android and there you can have it as your default. Personally I like
the mobile UI for Firefox it's not much different from either Opera or Chrome.
I haven't really noticed the speed issues either that other people claim
about.

I guess I'm biased towards Firefox though as I've been using it for decades.

Obviously it does have the benefit over Chrome that you're less likely to be
tracked when you use it.

